# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Si te krijoj nje server ne wow - tbc

## _WoW_

Cuna ka kohe un qe e luaj wowin, ne server privat, dhe dua ta provoj te kem nje server timin, kush mund te me ndihmoje si ta hap nje server privat free per ne world of warcraft - the burning crusade.

pershendetje

----------

